# The price says it all...



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

is that $99 or $.99?


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hambone1 said:


> is that $99 or $.99?


Either way, it's too much! uke:


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

where is that at?


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

.99 at Jewel-Osco. This is an old photo. I'm with Jeff, to much money.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> .99 at Jewel-Osco. This is an old photo. I'm with Jeff, to much money.


I feel that way about the Davis and Son aromatic tobaccos that I have.... arg!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Surely _someone_ out there enjoys Mixture 79? I'd certainly give it a go after all the negative vibes just to see. If Hef liked it, there is a chance I might too. We share other tastes.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

steinr1 said:


> Surely _someone_ out there enjoys Mixture 79? I'd certainly give it a go after all the negative vibes just to see. If Hef liked it, there is a chance I might too. We share other tastes.


They had a puff box pass on mixture 79 a while back. No one liked it. Maybe someone who can find a pouch of it should buy it and we could do it again.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

steinr1 said:


> Surely _someone_ out there enjoys Mixture 79? I'd certainly give it a go after all the negative vibes just to see. If Hef liked it, there is a chance I might too. We share other tastes.


If you do decide to give it a try, you need to buy a cheap cob or MM hardwood pipe to try it in. It has a well deserved reputation for ghosting pretty viciously and it is a tough one to get out. So, in case you don't like it, you need to use a pipe that is inexpensive enough that you won't wince when you throw it in the trash.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, I got some in an OTC trade a few of us participated in not too long ago, and I actually didn't think it was that bad. It smoked hot, and the flavors are not something I'd crave regularly, but I didn't think it was as bad as its reputation would lead you to believe.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

steinr1 said:


> Surely _someone_ out there enjoys Mixture 79? I'd certainly give it a go after all the negative vibes just to see. If Hef liked it, there is a chance I might too. We share other tastes.


It gets two stars at tobaccoreviews, with a smattering of glowing 4 Star paeans. :dunno: I bought a pouch in college, to see what Hef was smoking. I realize now that he didn't actually smoke a pipe, just carried one around as a prop and endorsed M79 for the bucks. I tossed it without finishing the first bowl, as I recall.


----------



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

It's vanilla flavored. How bad can it be?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tulpa said:


> It's vanilla flavored. How bad can it be?


You'd be surprised.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Tulpa said:


> It's vanilla flavored. How bad can it be?


I have also seen vanilla flavored prophylactics- I have no intention of tasting those :biggrin:

All joking aside- I think I have a jar of this in the cellar from where I bought samplers of all the OTC blends from 4noggins a couple months ago. I might have to go slummin'


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I might have to go slummin'


ROFL - Let us know how it ages. :


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tobias Lutz said:


> All joking aside- I think I have a jar of this in the cellar...


One would hope you wouldn't joke about a thing like that. "All joking aside, I think I have a vial of live smallpox virus in the freezer..."


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I have smoked Mixture 79 before...once.

The flavor and taste, to me anyway, was like Dr. Pepper poured over a urinal cake. There were some faint wisps of vanilla, but over-all it was not a pleasant smoke. And, you have to smoke it very slowly, or it will bite your tongue off, and turn into a sloppy, gooey mess in your pipe bowl.

I rate it as a typical cheap drug-store tobacco. There are much better tobaccos out there, for not much more money. Smoker Pride blends are a lot better, if you have to have a really cheap tobacco. They're not great either, but a lot better than Mixture #79 .


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Gigmaster said:


> The flavor and taste, to me anyway, was *like Dr. Pepper poured over a urinal cake*. There were some faint wisps of vanilla, but over-all it was not a pleasant smoke. And, you have to smoke it very slowly, or it will bite your tongue off, and turn into a sloppy, gooey mess in your pipe bowl.


:lol:

My wife is on a short business trip to the US. I specifically asked her to pick up some of this if she could find it. I wanted to see what it was like after hearing pretty much universally negative review. I understand that it is a very popular blend in terms of sales so _someone_ must like it.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

It's popular for the same reason that Borkum Riff, Captain Black, Smokers Pride, Middleton's, etc...are popular. Because they are cheap, and easily found in drug stores. The same reason, Old Milwaukee, Steel Reserve, Ice House, beers are popular. Are they good beers? No, but they are cheap, and in every convenience store you go in to. 

You may like it, and if you do, by all means, smoke it. There is no accounting for taste. That's why they make so many different kinds of tobacco blends. 

The post was asking for opinions on this blend, and we gave them. They are not wrong, or right. They are just opinions.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Gigmaster said:


> It's popular for the same reason that Borkum Riff, Captain Black, Smokers Pride, Middleton's, etc...are popular. Because they are cheap, and easily found in drug stores. The same reason, Old Milwaukee, Steel Reserve, Ice House, beers are popular. Are they good beers? No, but they are cheap, and in every convenience store you go in to.
> 
> You may like it, and if you do, by all means, smoke it. There is no accounting for taste. That's why they make so many different kinds of tobacco blends.
> 
> The post was asking for opinions on this blend, and we gave them. They are not wrong, or right. They are just opinions.


YES! This. Thank you.

The same ad populum reasoning would seem to prove that McDonald's makes the world's best hamburger, when clearly everyone knows where to get a vastly better burger. The only difference with pipers is that there's generations of them that never had access to a quality tobacconist and don't know about internet sales.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> YES! This. Thank you.
> 
> The same ad populum reasoning would seem to prove that McDonald's makes the world's best hamburger, when clearly everyone knows where to get a vastly better burger. The only difference with pipers is that there's generations of them that never had access to a quality tobacconist and don't know about internet sales.


Yep - this makes sense. Although... At least McDonald's use fat and salt as key ingredients and, to my memory, main and only flavours. Both of these assuage baser animal needs. M79 would seem to lean on a light topping of vomit - if some comments are to be believed.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I wouldn't eat at McDonalds any more than I'd smoke Mixture 79. On the other hand, I'd kill to have a Baja Fresh in town,and occasionally smoke the Prince or Carter Hall. So, yeah, to a point...


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

I've been at the Sutliff plant when they were making Mixture 79. If I remember correctly, the batch they made on that day was 2000 pounds. The volume is certainly a function of availability, but I know that I would be thrilled to have my blends sell with those kind of numbers.

Russ


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

2000lbs is insane!

I never even imagined they were moving that much product, even at .99 a pop. :rofl:

It would be interesting to see the demographics of what age group and what locations they are selling at. Maybe it is popular in Alaska as Bear deterrent.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

MarkC said:


> *I wouldn't eat at McDonalds* any more than I'd smoke Mixture 79. On the other hand, I'd kill to have a Baja Fresh in town,and occasionally smoke the Prince or Carter Hall. So, yeah, to a point...


It's the clown isn't it? He freaks me out too...:biggrin:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You know, I _am_ one of those people who cannot stand clowns; I'm sure it doesn't help! :lol:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Gigmaster said:


> ...Old Milwaukee...


Hey, that's Old Mil you're dissing there! It says right there on the can, "America's Best Tasting Beer", and they couldn't say it if it weren't true, right? That's not saying much, but when you consider Michelob Ultra or Natty Light , it does mean something. They don't import Königsbacher Pils and I don't like the highly hopped fru-fru beers much, in general. America's best tasting beer might not be all that great, but the price is right and at least as good as the other popular American pilsners.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

MarkC said:


> You know, I _am_ one of those people who cannot stand clowns; I'm sure it doesn't help! :lol:


Some clowns are cooler than others...

View attachment 77989


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

steinr1 said:


> Some clowns are cooler than others...
> 
> View attachment 77989


Definitely.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I can't say much about Old Milwaukee. It's just a typical, thin, watery American commercial lager made with mild Tettenger, Spalt and Saatz hops, and injected Carbon Dioxide and egg whites for a head. It's about as good as other commercial brews like Budweiser and Miller, and cheaper. I guess it just depends on how bad you want a beer. In the past (in SE Asia) I've been so desperate for a beer that I even drank a Red Stripe, and a captured case of Tsingtao (_these are not really beers, but embalming fluids disguised as a brew...._). If I absolutely have to drink an American commercial brew, Killian's Red, or Michelob is my first choice.

I am more of an ale man, myself, but I have recently discovered a nice American brew in, of all places, Ingles grocery store. I buy ale and beer there because they allow you to buy singles and create your own six-pack 'sampler'. The name of this fine American beer is _Batch #19 Pre-Prohibition Beer,_ made by, believe it or not, Coors Brewery. It wasn't very expensive at $12.99 for a 12-pack (in great looking amber bottles, no less), had a nice malty, slightly sweet taste, like a good Bavarian brew, with excellent body and well-hopped without being bitter. I could definitely discern the wonderful spicy, and slightly fruity aroma and taste of good Strissalspalt and Hersbrucker hops. You can't expect the nice creamy head of a naturally carbonated brew, nor the quality of a super-premium micro-brewery like Anchor Steam, Sierra Nevada, Blue Springs, etc..., but for the money, it was great. It's a well-crafted commercial brew. I'll most likely be buying some more at some point.



freestoke said:


> Hey, that's Old Mil you're dissing there! It says right there on the can, "America's Best Tasting Beer", and they couldn't say it if it weren't true, right? That's not saying much, but when you consider Michelob Ultra or Natty Light , it does mean something. They don't import Königsbacher Pils and I don't like the highly hopped fru-fru beers much, in general. America's best tasting beer might not be all that great, but the price is right and at least as good as the other popular American pilsners.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Gigmaster said:


> I am more of an ale man...


Oh dear, now you've really opened the debate. I enjoy "Real Ale" and was a member of CAMRA for many years. But there were always those who grumbled that "ale" was an unhopped beverage and hadn't been brewed for perhaps 300 years, at least not commercially. *BEER*, they cried, not ale. Eventually the required offenses against HPA (The Hirsute Practices Act) got too much and I allowed my membership to lapse.

CAMRA - Campaign for Real Ale


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I didn't know there was a controversy. Why does it have to be either/or? I enjoy both.

They are two completely different beverages. Ale is brewed with a top-fermenting variety of yeast, and beer is brewed with a bottom-fermenting variety. The type of yeast greatly effects the character of the brew, easily as much as the choice of hops.

My favorite is a good IPA, and there are many out there. Next on my list is my beloved Guinness Stout. I also like a good Black and Tan, or Porter, especially for dessert after a good meal, along with a good pipe, or cigar. I enjoy a good Pilsner, or Lager just about anytime, especially in summer, when it's hot, and I have a definite preference for Bavarian, and German brews.

Sorry, I didn't mean to hijack the thread. Maybe we should start a new one titled " Favorite Beverage/Pipe/Cigar Pairings.....?



steinr1 said:


> Oh dear, now you've really opened the debate. I enjoy "Real Ale" and was a member of CAMRA for many years. But there were always those who grumbled that "ale" was an unhopped beverage and hadn't been brewed for perhaps 300 years, at least not commercially. *BEER*, they cried, not ale. Eventually the required offenses against HPA (The Hirsute Practices Act) got too much and I allowed my membership to lapse.
> 
> CAMRA - Campaign for Real Ale


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Gigmaster said:


> I can't say much about Old Milwaukee. *It's just a typical, thin, watery American commercial lager* made with mild Tettenger, Spalt and Saatz hops, and injected Carbon Dioxide and egg whites for a head. It's about as good as other commercial brews like Budweiser and Miller, and cheaper.


True, but at least it's the best tasting one. oke: (The eponymous Pabst Blue Ribbon won a taste-off another time, so I suppose it's a bit like keeping the title "Mr. President" after you leave office.)

The worst beer I ever drank, and I've drunk rather a lot, was 7-Eleven beer, brewed at the brewery down the road at the National Brewing Company when I was at Old Dominion. It's not there anymore, but it was remarkable that they could produce 7-Eleven and National Bohemian in the same facilkity without cross-contamination. Generally, though, a beer in the hand is worth two in the imagination. :beerchug:


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I am no expert, but Smith's Brown Ale is one of my favorites. I would love to hear the take one of you connoisseurs have on it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> I am no expert, but Smith's Brown Ale is one of my favorites. I would love to hear the take one of you connoisseurs have on it.


I've always been a bit more of a CANnoisseur than a CONnoisseur, getting sore when I didn't have a can.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, since I've moved to Oregon obtaining a wide variety of craft brewed beers hasn't been a problem, and I'll admit I've enjoyed quite a few of them, but we got by just fine back in my college days in upstate NY on dollar pitchers of good ole Genny Cream Ale...ah...liquid memories.










Hay Nachman...good to see you made it through the past few weeks. Man o' man what weather, even for OK!


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Samuel Smith's Nut-Brown Ale:

Nice aroma of nuts and berries, and just a hint of fruitiness.. Med brown color with medium body, medium carbonation and a nice, natural head. At first taste, I thought the hops was a bit over-powering, and too bitter for this style of ale, but it quickly mellowed out and accented the wonderful slightly sweet nutty flavor with overtones of mild molasses, berries and caramel. There was also a slight top-note of fresh baked bread, very nice. The mouth-feel was perfect for this style, and the finish was mellow with just an edge of crispness, and a nice nutty-sweet after-taste. The hops lingered for a while, and helped to tone down the hops-shock on the next sip. The more I drank, the better it got.

This is a complex and well-crafted brew, especially for the price. On a scale from 1-10, I'd give it a 9.5. Of course, this is assuming you like dark ales (_I do, very much so.._.). They are not for everybody. Your mileage may vary. If you are not into assertive brews, you will probably not like this one.

I am a pro freelance writer, and write reviews on cigars, pipes, wines, distilled beverages, coffees and teas, food articles, and outdoor articles for several magazines and websites.



Nachman said:


> I am no expert, but Smith's Brown Ale is one of my favorites. I would love to hear the take one of you connoisseurs have on it.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you for the review Joel. It is good to know that I don't have such bad taste after all.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Well, since I've moved to Oregon obtaining a wide variety of craft brewed beers hasn't been a problem, and I'll admit I've enjoyed quite a few of them, but we got by just fine back in my college days in upstate NY on dollar pitchers of good ole Genny Cream Ale...ah...liquid memories.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah..Genny Cream....an old friend from my Marine Corps days. An outstanding brew. My only complaint is that I cannot find it around where I live now. All I can find is Genesee Lager, which isn't bad in it's own right, but a far cry from their Cream Ale.

The aroma smells of fresh corn fields. It is a pale, straw-colored ale with a light, very crisp body. It is mildly hoppy, slightly sweet with wonderful flavors of lightly toasted malt, and toasted corn, and has a smooth creaminess that is very pleasant. There are overtones of vanilla. It is a little like a mild, slightly sweet Cream Soda with a bit of alcohol in it. The finish is crisp and refreshing with wonderful floral overtones. My palate couldn't wait for the next sip. It was, as they say, "Good to the last drop". Very, very satisfying.

As inexpensive brews go, this is probably one of the best. As long as you don't expect micro-brewery quality for next to nothing, you will love this brew. A great all-around brewski that won't bankrupt you.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Joel, you say, "As inexpensive brews go, this is probably one of the best. As long as you don't expect micro-brewery quality for next to nothing, you will love this brew. A great all-around brewski that won't bankrupt you." And imply that Genesee Lager is better than Old Mil! :fencing: Around here, the fight is between the Genesee drinkers and the Utica Club croud. I prefer UC. _Touché_ ! :fencing:

And furthermore, with the advent of the Michelob Ultra commercial I have taken a blood oath not to drink an Anheuser Busch products ever again, unless it's free. The most offensive, stupid commercial produced since the Pepcip AC ******* deserves a boycott of all Anheuser Busch products forever.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Gigmaster said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to hijack the thread. Maybe we should start a new one titled " Favorite Beverage/Pipe/Cigar Pairings.....?


I wouldn't worry too much; folk play fast and loose with the threads. You never know, someone may actually discuss some pipe tobacco one day.

btw - loving the reviews. I mainly drink Claret these days, but I'm starting to thirst for a good pint of Wethered's...

Just had a quick peek on t'internet. I have a horrible feeling Thomas Wethered may be no more. When I was a student I did my level best to ensure they had ample profits.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I have never tried Utiica Club. I don't think they have it around here (Ga/Tn), but I would love to take one for a spin. I love sampling new brews and smokes. I do think that Genny Cream is better than OM, but that is just my opinion. Allow me to rephrase my comment. _I like_ Genny Cream Ale better than OM. I apologize if it seemed like I was dissing the good folks at OM. They have their following, I suppose. You really can't compare them, anyway, because they are two different beverages. OM is a lager, and Genny Cream is an ale.

I haven't seen the Michelob Ultra Commercial (I don't even own a TV). I'll see if I can find it on YouTube. If is that bad, how did it make it on to TV? If it is truly offensive, I'd be happy to join your boycott. I think most commercials I have seen in recent years have bordered on the offensive. And I am not much of an Anheuser-Busch fan to start with. I haven't seen the Pepcip AC ******* commercial either (_ I don't even know what the product is..._). I guess I should get out, more. I'll try to catch up.

Cheers.



freestoke said:


> Joel, you say, "As inexpensive brews go, this is probably one of the best. As long as you don't expect micro-brewery quality for next to nothing, you will love this brew. A great all-around brewski that won't bankrupt you." And imply that Genesee Lager is better than Old Mil! :fencing: Around here, the fight is between the Genesee drinkers and the Utica Club croud. I prefer UC. _Touché_ ! :fencing:
> 
> And furthermore, with the advent of the Michelob Ultra commercial I have taken a blood oath not to drink an Anheuser Busch products ever again, unless it's free. The most offensive, stupid commercial produced since the Pepcip AC ******* deserves a boycott of all Anheuser Busch products forever.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Which Michelob Commercial are you referring to? The one with Lance Armstrong? Perhaps a bad choice, but hardly offensive. None of the Michelob commercials I saw seemed offensive, just stupid. And I did find out that Pepcid is an antacid. Again, I was unable to find any commercial involving what I would consider '********' (but I do object to the term as a derogatory stereotype of Southerners). Again, Stupid-absolutely. Offensive-no. I've seen a lot worse. I especially object to the "Girls Gone Wild" commercials on Fox. It's one of the reasons I don't own a TV now, and refuse to pay for satellite or cable service. Online, I can pick what I choose to watch, when I want.



Gigmaster said:


> I have never tried Utiica Club. I don't think they have it around here (Ga/Tn), but I would love to take one for a spin. I love sampling new brews and smokes. I do think that Genny Cream is better than OM, but that is just my opinion. Allow me to rephrase my comment. _I like_ Genny Cream Ale better than OM. I apologize if it seemed like I was dissing the good folks at OM. They have their following, I suppose. You really can't compare them, anyway, because they are two different beverages. OM is a lager, and Genny Cream is an ale.
> 
> I haven't seen the Michelob Ultra Commercial (I don't even own a TV). I'll see if I can find it on YouTube. If is that bad, how did it make it on to TV? If it is truly offensive, I'd be happy to join your boycott. I think most commercials I have seen in recent years have bordered on the offensive. And I am not much of an Anheuser-Busch fan to start with. I haven't seen the Pepcip AC ******* commercial either (_ I don't even know what the product is..._). I guess I should get out, more. I'll try to catch up.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Gigmaster said:


> Which Michelob Commercial are you referring to?


From the afternoon thread the other day:

*And I have a new grouse! My old standby, songs that tell me what to do, "DANCE!", "GET ON YOUR FEET...", "CELEBRATE!!", has been supplanted by the new trend in advertising of trying to flatter me into using their products, the latest entry the DETESTABLE Michelob Light commercial. "You are a complicated, diverse creature..." Yeah, that's me alright. Must be one I'd REALLY like, huh? Complicated, diverse, and stupid. And WHY can they never get the golf right in a TV commercial that isn't from a club manufacturer? The guys and gals "carrying" their bags would never last two holes with those bags, and the straps are adjusted wrong. WAY wrong. Not one of these actors has ever carried a golf bag a single hole, certainly never farther than from the car to the cart, and probably never been on a golf course before shooting this commercial.*

There's another Ultra commercial involving hyper-healthy, overly happy people playing volleyball, which opens with a musically tasteless -- no, UNMUSICAL -- long, electric guitar glissando, followed by rhythmically stultifying drum pounding and post-adolescents full-throating cacophonically on the same note (or thereabouts). Perhaps it's merely my memory of the old Budweiser commercials, with the music of George Shearing or a chorus of real singers performing a nice Christmas carol as the Clydesdales pull the beer wagon, that provokes me to have an unfavorable bias against the low rent new ones. Budweiser commercials were once first rate, almost classy. Now they're distressing, punk junk.

I reserve the term "*******" for people who are making a point of being in your face with stereotypical redneckism, especially when they make money off being an archetypical, ignoramus *******. Sorry to send you off on the wrong track, Joel!  It was a Prilosec commercial, viz.:






Being from the South myself, and my grandfather having been a farmer, I'm sorta partial to ********. I've milked cows, castrated and branded a calf once, slaughtered chickens, ridden horses quite a bit... I could have been a ******* myself, I just wouldn't have been an in-your-face, loud, overbearing jerk of a ******* that this guy is (or pretends to be). Just because you're a *******, doesn't mean you have to be an embezzle or a complete maroon, as Bugs might say.

Besides, YOU'RE the one drinkin' citified beer and fancy ales and stuff. I'M the one drinkin' ******* swill! And liking it! :beerchug:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

As previously threatened, I went digging for my jar of Mixture 79. Alas it did not want to be found (it must have sensed its impending demise). It was in the very bottom of my cellar in the far back corner. Though unable to hide, it did combat me with an impressive defense mechanism- I popped the lid on it and took a whiff...its smells like a mixture of cherries and cortisone cream. I'll post a review this weekend ipe:

View attachment 78007


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tobias Lutz said:


> As previously threatened, I went digging for my jar of Mixture 79. Alas it did not want to be found (it must have sensed its impending demise). It was in the very bottom of my cellar in the far back corner. Though unable to hide, it did combat me with an impressive defense mechanism- I popped the lid on it and took a whiff...its smells like a mixture of cherries and cortisone cream. I'll post a review this weekend ipe:


Wow. In with the real tobacco!?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Did it ever occur to you Jim that perhaps the other tobacco might exude a positive influence on it? Banishment is not always best for rehabilitation :biggrin:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Did it ever occur to you Jim that perhaps the other tobacco might exude a positive influence on it? Banishment is not always best for rehabilitation :biggrin:


I was thinking along the lines of the one bad apple. :lol:


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Almost anything done by Larry the Cable Guy is offensive, to me anyway. I don't play golf, so I wouldn't catch the mistakes on the other commercials.

I don't think ******** have a monopoly on OM. I think it is consumed pretty much nation-wide. I don't drink exclusively 'citified beer and fancy ales and stuff' because they are in any way prestigious. Most of them are not. I just like them, and can afford them. Many ales are not much more expensive than commercial beer. Genesee Cream Ale, for one, is very cheap. I also liked Southpaw Beer, before it was discontinued, and it was about as cheap as it gets. Falstaff is great for the money, and it is also very cheap. Price is not a factor (within reason) when I want something to eat or drink. I like what I like.

We've gotten waaaay off track, and it is my fault, because I started all this. I apologize to the original poster. We will now return you to your original Mixture 79 post.



freestoke said:


> From the afternoon thread the other day:
> 
> *And I have a new grouse! My old standby, songs that tell me what to do, "DANCE!", "GET ON YOUR FEET...", "CELEBRATE!!", has been supplanted by the new trend in advertising of trying to flatter me into using their products, the latest entry the DETESTABLE Michelob Light commercial. "You are a complicated, diverse creature..." Yeah, that's me alright. Must be one I'd REALLY like, huh? Complicated, diverse, and stupid. And WHY can they never get the golf right in a TV commercial that isn't from a club manufacturer? The guys and gals "carrying" their bags would never last two holes with those bags, and the straps are adjusted wrong. WAY wrong. Not one of these actors has ever carried a golf bag a single hole, certainly never farther than from the car to the cart, and probably never been on a golf course before shooting this commercial.*
> 
> ...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

steinr1 said:


> Surely _someone_ out there enjoys Mixture 79?


It's gets 2 stars at tobaccoreviews, some saying very nice things about it. There are always people ready for bigger, fancier bones in their noses, some of those no doubt who also like Nancy Sinatra songs. De gustibus non disputandem.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

_Damnant quod non intellegunt_



freestoke said:


> It's gets 2 stars at tobaccoreviews, some saying very nice things about it. There are always people ready for bigger, fancier bones in their noses, some of those no doubt who also like Nancy Sinatra songs. De gustibus non disputandem.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Some things are just too easy a target, too easy to bash.

M. 79 is a good example. It's nada special, but it's not bad either.


I live in a small village where there isn't a lot to do other than fishing and hunting, etc. Parties are very popular here. They are cheap and social.

At the parties here guys tend to dominate the stereo for the first couple hours. Each guy trying to show off his music and trying to be more esoteric than the last. Eventually the girls get a wee bit bored, and I come to the rescue buy popping a cassette tape I carry to all parties. The tape is a mix tape of classic Disco.

I pop that tape in, the music snobs (a few guys) gimme nasty looks, but EVERY girl at the party jumps up with a smile on her face and starts dancing, and the remainder of the guys enjoy the ladies shaking what they got!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

El wedo del milagro said:


> M. 79 is a good example. It's nada special, but it's not bad either.


Heretic! Burn him! He's a witch!

_I will try this at some point and see what I think. I'd be delighted to find it as good as some of the boosters say._



> ...The tape is a mix tape of classic Disco.
> 
> I pop that tape in, the music snobs (a few guys) gimme nasty looks, but EVERY girl at the party jumps up with a smile on her face and starts dancing, and the remainder of the guys enjoy the ladies shaking what they got!


The "gayer" the disco music the more the girls will dance. :lol: I'm a vinyl-head and I can't resist putting on Gloria Gaynor's "I Will Survive" from time to time with the dial at 12 O'clock. I don't care what the neighbours think. It's a fantastic track.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

steinr1 said:


> Heretic! Burn him! He's a witch!


I did try M79 once, because I was under the mistaken impression that Hugh Hefner smoked it. When yer 19, anything for the babes, right? It's the very sort of decision that males of that age make and precisely why they can't be trusted to drive an automobile or take care of the pets. Had I stumbled onto Carter Hall or Prince Albert into that early foray into drugstore tobacco, my life would have taken an entirely different turn: Instead of an empty-headed snob, smoking his stinking Nightcap and Balkan Sobranie and disdaining drugstore tobacco for the next 50 years, I would have been stable, content, going unafraid into the depths of Mississippi, knowing I could get Prince Albert. I could have become a man of substance. But M79 ruined all that. I lost all respect for Hugh Hefner and began to distrust everybody. It's too late for me now.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

steinr1 said:


> ...I can't resist putting on Gloria Gaynor's "I Will Survive"...


Yeah, what ever happened to her?


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I did try M79 once, because I was under the mistaken impression that Hugh Hefner smoked it...


You lost your respect for Hef about 50 years ago, eh? That must have been a blow to the wealthy 84 year old (as he was at the time).



MarkC said:


> Yeah, what ever happened to her?


Apparently still living off the eary successes. Good luck to her. When you've done a few really good tracks like that, you've paid your dues.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gloria_Gaynor
http://www.gloriagaynor.com/

God bless the Internet...


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Yeah, what ever happened to her?


If I'd been thinking straight, I would have simply said, "She survived."


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Exactly! 

I was never big on disco, as I was discovering punk and post punk at the time, but I must confess to owning the first KC and the Sunshine Band LP...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

steinr1 said:


> If I'd been thinking straight, I would have simply said, "She survived."


:rofl:

As for Hef, Robert, a lot of people merely bad mouth M79, but I, *I*, had my life ruined by that pipe prop he carried around in his mouth.







Why didn't he lie about what he was not smoking? Why not say it was something decent, like Ennerdale? Would seem to be a more appropriate blend for him anyhow. Probably Sutliff paid him more than GH&Co. could.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

MarkC said:


> I must confess to owning the first KC and the Sunshine Band LP...


The greatest Disco band EVER!

That white boy had the funk deep down in his soul.

KC and the Sunshine Band, and The Grateful Dead, are the only music I will dance to sober.


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

freestoke said:


> Probably Sutliff paid him more than GH&Co. could.


I'm betting it was all about the money.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> KC and the Sunshine Band, and The Grateful Dead, are the only music I will dance to sober.


My vision of this just bumped up Mixture 79 to the second worst thing I have gotten from this board.

:dance:


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Shake yer booty!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Shake yer booty!


Sheik Yerbouti? Now that I approve of.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Heck yeah!

I love me some Frank Zappa music.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Shake yer booty!


That's the way, uhhuh uhhuh, I like it, uhhuh, uhhuh.


----------

